# Picked up "The Blob" target today



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

pics?


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah do you have any pics?? id like to see what they look like.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Pics and price please!!


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im at work...I will post pics later today.

One hell of a target...I cant wait. Have to build a frame for it.

Another At member turned me onto it...so im sure that there are some pics floating out there. im shocked that i found some.


----------



## Moose24 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought what sounds to be the same thing for $75 at a local Archery range. It's about 3x4x2. I painted about 12 dots on it and put it in my pasture by the house. I marked off distance from 15-50 yds and put a brick in the ground every 5 yards and wrote the distance on the brick. I also built a little shed around it to keep it out of the weather and make it last longer. It's thick enough that if I ever wear out this side I can flip it around and shoot the other side. It should last a very long time. I'll try and post pictures over the next few days.


----------



## Moose24 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are some pics. The arrows were shot from 25 to 45 yards.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Same type of target.

Took a 445 grain arrow at 292 and will give you two finger removal.


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

BigDaddy1975 said:


> Same type of target.
> 
> Took a 445 grain arrow at 292 and will give you two finger removal.


I want one of these!!!! anyone have them in or around Pennsylvania??!!


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*more economical*

I would like to know what kind of foam this is , I would like to get some and do it myself. Not trying to steal a guys idea but would be cheaper then shipping the target from Ga. to Alaska.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe check your local upholstery shop, can't be to hard to come by.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting. I'm gonna have to look around here in Washington State for that stuff.:wink:


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

most upholstery foam comes in sheets they cut to fit. Then you have the differnt desities. Would help knowing which foam he uses.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

We have those around here....man they last forever. One out here in the yard has been around for 15 years!!! They will eventually get a big ole hole wore in them but not so bad if you don't put broadheads in them. They will literally take millions of shots with field points!!


----------



## Moose24 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was told that it is the byproduct(or maybe the product) that a carpet mill uses to glue the backing onto the carpet. And yes, supposedly there are different densities so you have to pay attention to that.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

How much are they?


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

I know a bit about foams, this is a two part expandable. Not sure what the formulation is but I will look around.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats an interesting target, sure would be nice to find one close by!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Long live the Blob, and it will live for a long time.

Have one and used it in my video InSpec!


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Put in a couple of calls, here it is.

http://www.eagerplastics.com/flexiblefoam.htm

By the way, this stuff is nasty, gloves and open air, a respirator is better!


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

aprox, what is price and/or how much to buy to make a ~4x4x2 backstop?


thanks for info


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump for the SC crowd


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

How does the foam on the Blob compare to the foam you'd see on something like the Rinehart Cube or a McKensize 3D Target ??
Is it denser or harder ???

I'm trying to get a feel for foam density of the Blob versus some of the other foam targets that are out there ???

On the Eagle Plastic Web site they list two different foam densities 5lbs & 10lbs I'm wondering which would be the way to go if I was to order some foam from they to try ....I'm leaning towards the 10lbs ...


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

I have shot at some before and I think its similiar to the rhinehart foam. soft


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I just went on their site....this is something interesting my archery club could use....anyone here have any Idea EXACTLY which of their product is used to make these targets, quantity....Eager polymers has a catalog that lists many different Items.....which is the correct on to use ????????.......


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hit-em said:


> How does the foam on the Blob compare to the foam you'd see on something like the Rinehart Cube or a McKensize 3D Target ??
> Is it denser or harder ???
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for foam density of the Blob versus some of the other foam targets that are out there ???
> ...


Like Rineheart foam...just not as hard. I have been shooting one corner from point blank trying to get an arrow through...no luck yet.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

:thumbs_up im watching this one. I may just have to try and build one........


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Heck, they are out of Chicago....just a stones throw away....I'm calling them on Monday.....still, does any one know EXACTLY which product and quantities are being used to make these ????.....Thanks .....:thumbs_up


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

BigDaddy1975 said:


> Like Rineheart foam...just not as hard. I have been shooting one corner from point blank trying to get an arrow through...no luck yet.


Do you have to use any arrow lube to get your arrows out of the foam ??


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

Do they sell them anywhere else?


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hit-em said:


> Do you have to use any arrow lube to get your arrows out of the foam ??


Arrows come out quite easy...


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Has anyone found out?*

Has anyone found out how much this flex foam cost? Sounds like this may be the solution for my delima. If the price is right.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

If your in Alabama you can get them at Custom archery in Huntsville. Chris Olsen's shop.

I bought one today and they had about 20 or so in the back. The size varies a little so one can just pick what they like. Arrows pull very easy.

They probably weigh around 150lbs. I just rolled mine around back and built a small platform to keep it off the ground. Im also gonna cover it with a tarp when not in use.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Any around Oklahoma????? These look interesting.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

what about in the mountains of nc


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

scottnorthwest said:


> Put in a couple of calls, here it is.
> 
> http://www.eagerplastics.com/flexiblefoam.htm
> 
> By the way, this stuff is nasty, gloves and open air, a respirator is better!


Thanks for the link scottnorthwest!. Do you guys know exactly which one to get?. the Rigid foam or Flex foam?. For the guys and gals that already have these as your targets, How many Gallons would i need?. Eager sells them from 2 pints to 110 gallons, how much would i need to make similar to the pics above?. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

As soon as it is determined which of the foams are needed and how much to order post it up cause this is a real archers helping archers thread. Any of us can pour a couple cans of this stuff into a form and make targets as soon as we find out which we need. I have been tired of 100 dollar targets that last three months as well. We have been ripped off for years.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

This one should be in The DIY section as well. Looking forward to hearing the specs on which foam.

Thanks.


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

100 dollar targets are a rip off. That would be great to build a blob! It would save an archer a ton of cash!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

I paid a little over 100 bucks for mine and it's around 4ft in diameter. Funny thing is i forgot the shop sold these til this thread reminded me. My bag targets are about worn out and the cheapest i found them were 22.00 bucks. If you are using them like me though they dont last but 2-3 months .

I shot about 30 shots in the blob today and this thing is great. Another thing is that it's so big you can really stretch the yardage out without worrying about missing the target. Plus my slider doesnt go past 75yds. I could aim high at 80-90 and still hit the target.

You can also paint it whatever color you want. Weird thing is i can't hear the arrows hitting it like the bags. This thing will last years. They had one that had been on another range for 7-8 years and the only thing i noticed was the color was different from being in the sun.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks to the guy who sent me out to find this. 

Im like G20...I kill targets. Spent at least 300 bucks on targets last year. Got two blobs for 150.00 and know they will last for years. I spent 2 + hours trying to shoot through a corner with a 445 grain arrow at 292 and gave up.

My flat screen is on the other side of the wall...a failure of a target where Im shooting it is not an option.The spot looks pretty bad...but no arrows made it through.


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

So it looks to me like us yankees are going to have to make are own? Because it seems like they dont sell them anywhere around here?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yeah i am interested in making these as well. I own one but had to travel to get it.

post up the formula when it is available.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

I am also looking to make one or 2


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

If someone could give advice as to how much is needed to make a target the size of the one in the op, I'd jump right in and make one. I'm assuming that you want the flex version of the foam from Eagle.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Around here the flex foam sells for $190 for the two one gallon two part mixes. The stuff takes a beating, it is much like the foam that the 3D targets are made of. You will want the heavier more dense foam. The shop I work at has been rebuilding their 3D targets for a year now with it.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

The stuff only expands 6 times its original volume. So a two gallon mix will give you a 12 gallons in volume.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Build and use a rigid form to cast them.

Thats the only problem I have with it. Like it was cast in a cardboard box or something.

Im extremely happy with it though.


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

Mark250 said:


> The stuff only expands 6 times its original volume. So a two gallon mix will give you a 12 gallons in volume.


let's get these things figured out guys!!!! looks like a lot of us northerners really want one!!


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Check this foam out!! The price is right on it and there is no mixing or pouring. It comes in a sheet 36x30x4.5 for $45.85 or 48x48x4.5 for $108 or 60x72 for $162.85.

http://www.foamandupholstery.com/polyethylene_foam.htm


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

If you are going to use the flex foam make sure you do what Bigdaddy said and build a rigid form, the stuff will expand into a big ball. Also you might want to line it with some plastic or wax paper because it is real sticky.


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

Mark250 said:


> Check this foam out!! The price is right on it and there is no mixing or pouring.
> 
> http://www.foamandupholstery.com/polyethylene_foam.htm


I don't know... would take a lot of pieces and I think you wouldn't get nearly the same size finished target as if you poured one on your own.


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

Mark250 said:


> If you are going to use the flex foam make sure you do what Bigdaddy said and build a rigid form, the stuff will expand into a big ball. Also you might want to line it with some plastic or wax paper because it is real sticky.


I think a LARGE and heavy duty cardboard box would work well ... and it could be shot right into as part of the target...


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Did anyone ever figure out the specific mix they are using? I would love to make a few of these things.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

broguearcher said:


> I don't know... would take a lot of pieces and I think you wouldn't get nearly the same size finished target as if you poured one on your own.


Go to the bottom of the page that is where the foam is I am talking about. It comes in sheets 4.5 inches thick in 36x30, 48x48 or 60x72. No mixing!! You guys will want the heavier more dense flex foam for you targets.


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Some guy from Georgia, Carpet mill area,would call every spring for order and deliver 50 at a time.Cost to our sporting store was $20 each.This was 7-8 years ago and deliver at that price.We soldfor fifty dollars.They were plastic wrapped around most of it,where the form was i suspect.We would put 50 of them on front porch outside and never had one stolen.It takes 2 or 3 men to pick up.Leave it ouside for ever, no cover completely in the elements,last for ever.I put thousand shots every year,never wears out.The buiness i ran is no longer in the business and i have no idea what the mans name is.Best target you will ever buy even at $100.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a link with more info and a vid

it say that they are made of "They are made out of melted carpet materials"


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=276006


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a Pic i found on the net


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

More info I found

"The way I understand it they are made from a mix of three different chemicals which are fed into a long mixing auger. The mix is then either sprayed directly onto the back of woven carpet fibers or onto a large flat belt to make the backing for carpet which is later glued onto the back of the fibers.

Before the mix can be applied to the carpet it must reach a certain consistency. The mix coming out of the spray before it is ready and this premix was originally just sprayed on a concrete floor which created a large blob, thus the name. Someone(s) discovered that these blobs of mix made great archery targets then others got the idea to spray them into boxes or forms. The mix at the excess end of the run was done this way also. I also understand that more oxygen is added for a softer backing which translates into less dense material.

There are many different carpet companies using a variety of similar mixes and there are many more individuals who work in these positions of applying the mix to the carpet that have their own way of doing things. I suspect these positions are rotated out as folks get laid off, quit, promoted, or whatever, consequently, with all these factors involved there is little quality control in some instances. Some will be more dens than others but so far all I have experienced have been great.

They weigh anywhere from 75 to 125 pounds. The ones I get measure 24 X 24 X 12 inches."


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Keep this thread at the top!. Don't forget to rate this thread also. I need a few of these for my Back yard!.

Thanks for the extra Info Fire&Ice!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Mark250 said:


> Go to the bottom of the page that is where the foam is I am talking about. It comes in sheets 4.5 inches thick in 36x30, 48x48 or 60x72. No mixing!! You guys will want the heavier more dense flex foam for you targets.


But there is only one density. 2lbs per cubic foot may not be enough.

I took rough measurements of my blob and it is 36" X 36" by 18".

comes to about 13.5 cubic feet. my blob weighs roughly 100# so if I am figuring this correctly you would need a density of 7.41 # per cubic foot.

I am sure that the thickness has more to do with it than the density, but I am sure that 2# per cubic foot is not enough


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

We need to get a group together from Ohio and Pa pool are money and make some!


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> But there is only one density. 2lbs per cubic foot may not be enough.
> 
> I took rough measurements of my blob and it is 36" X 36" by 18".
> 
> ...


I was referring to the density of flex foam that comes in the two part kits that you mix and pour. The link to the sheets of foam I posted about was another idea for everyone to check out. The proshop I work at uses the flexfoam kits to rebuild the centers of the 3D targets. It is good stuff and last like iron. like I said earlier it is not cheap. I picked some up this week and paid $189 for a gallon kit.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Just read that the Blobs are sold here...

Benton Shooters Supply
PO Box 667
Benton, TN 37307

Phone: (423) 338-2008


I'd still rather try to do one on my own using the two part flex foam. I think it would be fun.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the Info Superbuckeye. I forgot to ask the people that already have a Blob. has anyone used Expandable Bh's on the Blob?. if so, How were they to Pull out?. Thanks again.


----------



## drum3rguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm, I'm only about 2 1/2 hrs away from Orangeburg SC. I may need to make a trip down there next weekend, haha.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

My concern on the expandable foam from Eager is that it's not the same material that the Blob is made from.

The guys who have the Blob say that they can pull their arrows out pretty easy.

I just repaired my Rinehart target with some expandable foam ( I'm not sure of the density, I think it's the flexible foam ) & my arrows are extremely tough to get out my target now !!


----------



## rzfaulknor (Apr 1, 2007)

hey guys, they are made from carpet backing urethane. 

I live in Dalton, GA( where 75% of the worlds carpet is made )
Most are made at a company called textile rubber, there are 2 other backing companies though. 

The are great target, but they are heavy as crap.

The shop that I work for in town quit carrying them though because if you know someone in that works at one of the mills you could some of the stuff for free.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

axman said:


> We need to get a group together from Ohio and Pa pool are money and make some!


I'm in, if we could get four or five guy's to go in, we could contact the shop that sells them and see what shipping would set us back on a pallet of them. Split the cost and have a few to sell locally. I'd be intrested in 5 of them myself. But it all depends on the cost and the shipping.

If the stuff to make them is available, I'd be willing to go that route as well. 

Let's get some of these up heere in the frozen north:shade:


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Im in for 2 here in Michigan


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Once we get enough At'ers we can locate a spot in the middle for some:darkbeer: errrr.....uhm.......lunch. Or maybe even a place to try them out:shade:


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

JWT said:


> Once we get enough At'ers we can locate a spot in the middle for some:darkbeer: errrr.....uhm.......lunch. Or maybe even a place to try them out:shade:


I'm down with this idea!! Sounds like a great plan and maybe the only way for us guys up here to get our hands on a BLOB. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm in for 2 ....
Let's see if we can get a Midwest AT order together :darkbeer:


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you say U haul truck?????????


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

I am in for 2 if it does not break the bank 
let me know


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats 6 for The Michigan guys. I am trying to get prices to get them here. I will post when i get more info


Jeff


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

Come on PA guys -- we need you to chime in too!!! :shade:


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

BigDaddy1975 said:


> A few months back I made a post about the Block 4x4 not lasting 2 months without a passthru.
> 
> I then made mention to a target that has been used for 6 years 50,000 shots and still in use by Tom Jeffreys at Jeffreys Archery in Columbia, SC.
> 
> ...



I'll have to call them and see what shipping would be to New Mexico. YIKES!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

You guys have my serious attention. How are they for accepting arrows from light poundage bows? My 9 and soon-to-be 7 year old would like to shoot into them I'm sure.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Fire&Ice said:


> Here is a Pic i found on the net


What kind of target is this?


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you read any of this thread????????????




Q2DEATH said:


> What kind of target is this?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Fire&Ice said:


> Did you read any of this thread????????????


----------



## Roman8r (Dec 12, 2008)

*I'm in*



axman said:


> We need to get a group together from Ohio and Pa pool are money and make some!


I can round up some guys in Jersey. I have a trailer and my son is in Harrisburg, so i can pick up in PA if necessary.

This target looks promising.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> What kind of target is this?


It appears to be made out of the similiar stuff. They mixed up the solution and poured it into a sturdy cardboard box for form. Then they cut it to have a flat face

I still want to know cost and amounts of this material. I have read from $75 to $200 with the later being too high in my opinion. If the 10 gal kit will expand to 10x the size then it would get 100 gallons of volume. Thats a fair size for a backyard target I would think


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

So if a person is inclined to make their own.

You would need to get scraps from an uppolstry shop.

Melt it down (possibly over a fire)

Pour into a mold.

Let cool.

Shoot. 

Right?

Also, what kinds of foam will work? Will the padding from under carpeting work?

Thanks.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

FoggDogg said:


> You guys have my serious attention. How are they for accepting arrows from light poundage bows? My 9 and soon-to-be 7 year old would like to shoot into them I'm sure.


Not a problem.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok i have a line on them for $50 each if we get 10 plus Blob targets. Thats not adding in the cost to get them shipped or hauled. stay tuned. I may have a way to get some picked up for the Mi guys. and I will share the contact info once we get this all taken care of. 


Jeff


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

XF HUNTER You have a Pm


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

wis_archer said:


> So if a person is inclined to make their own.
> 
> You would need to get scraps from an uppolstry shop.
> 
> ...


you need to read all the replies. Its a chemical that you mix. Do not melt carpet backing


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I did read it all. So upholstery foam won't work?


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

Its the upholstry foam chemicals. Once it is mixed it hardens into the foam. It is a chemical reaction and will not easily go back to liquid form. I believe heat and flame would only produce toxic fumes(not a liquid)


----------



## elksniper (May 5, 2006)

OK, this has turned into a "how to buy one living in Michigan" thread...LOL. Let's get back to the point of how to make one DIY-style. I'm not driving all the way to Tennessee for one of these things - that's like 1300 miles...

If all I have to do is wear a respirator and mix to different liquids together and pour into a cardboard box, I want to know how to do this myself. Does anyone have a definitive answer on:

A. What material is needed.
B. Where to buy it.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

elksniper said:


> OK, this has turned into a "how to buy one living in Michigan" thread...LOL. Let's get back to the point of how to make one DIY-style. I'm not driving all the way to Tennessee for one of these things - that's like 1300 miles...
> 
> If all I have to do is wear a respirator and mix to different liquids together and pour into a cardboard box, I want to know how to do this myself. Does anyone have a definitive answer on:
> 
> ...


I am interested also. I would like to build one 3feet by 3feet by 18" thick.How much do you think i need? Plan on going with the mix the two together method. I am thinking i will probably need 10 gallons.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

elksniper said:


> OK, this has turned into a "how to buy one living in Michigan" thread...LOL. Let's get back to the point of how to make one DIY-style. I'm not driving all the way to Tennessee for one of these things - that's like 1300 miles...
> 
> If all I have to do is wear a respirator and mix to different liquids together and pour into a cardboard box, I want to know how to do this myself. Does anyone have a definitive answer on:
> 
> ...


I will make contact with the distributor and find out what this is made out of and get back to you guys by Wednesday of next week.

Will make the reccomendation to use a more rigid form and standardize delivery methods and such.

Not sure if he will bite...but this may serve to be a fairly popular item.

I held off on buying a target until I found this one. Seems to be worth the wait.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

elksniper said:


> OK, this has turned into a "how to buy one living in Michigan" thread...LOL. Let's get back to the point of how to make one DIY-style. I'm not driving all the way to Tennessee for one of these things - that's like 1300 miles...
> 
> If all I have to do is wear a respirator and mix to different liquids together and pour into a cardboard box, I want to know how to do this myself. Does anyone have a definitive answer on:
> 
> ...


Absolutely, I would like to make them myself....but If I can't get the two part urethane, I'll settle for a $50 - $75 target that lasts 7+ years.


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

And if anybody is going on a road trip to pick them up i am in allso..I can put forth some cash for expenses...Kepp this post a rolling.:darkbeer:


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

axman said:


> And if anybody is going on a road trip to pick them up i am in allso..I can put forth some cash for expenses...Kepp this post a rolling.:darkbeer:


this is looking promising! Keep the info coming -- I'd be willing to do whatever I can to make this a reality.


----------



## Stick*Flipper (Feb 20, 2009)

*Gitter done*

Now I am all worked up to buy, beg, borrow or steal one of these targets. Please sombody post the facts as how and where to get the materials and exactly what to buy to produce one of these fantastic targets. 
Utah is a long way to ship a 150lb blob. But I am willing to explore the posibilities with others in my area to place a bulk order.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't leave us NON-Midwesterners out in the cold folks. Thats great if you guys can get them already made. But that would be a lot of Shipping for a target that weighs over 100 pounds each. It would be pointless to order one as it would be too costly. If anybody here like BigDaddy1975 has more info coming for the D.I.Y folks where we can order the two part chemical solution and make it ourselves. Then it would be worth it. TTT


----------



## Carolina Hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

BigDaddy1975 said:


> A few months back I made a post about the Block 4x4 not lasting 2 months without a passthru.
> 
> I then made mention to a target that has been used for 6 years 50,000 shots and still in use by Tom Jeffreys at Jeffreys Archery in Columbia, SC.
> 
> ...


Man thats sweet its only 45 min up the road from me:wink:


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

scottnorthwest said:


> Put in a couple of calls, here it is.
> 
> http://www.eagerplastics.com/flexiblefoam.htm
> 
> By the way, this stuff is nasty, gloves and open air, a respirator is better!


OK, seems there is some confusion guys, making one of these is simple. 

1. Figure out how much volume you need. A 4*4*2 target would be 32 sq feet which converts to 240 galons

2. FlexFoam-iT V expands 10 times so you devide the above number by 10 and you need 24 gallons.

3. Line a box of the appropriate size with plastic, use packing tape if you need to make seams.

4. Mix per instructions and pour into box

5. You gotta blob

It really is that easy guys.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

OK Im not out to hijack this post! I know where these can be had. I am trying to find a way to get them to Mi. Anyone in the Mi area that wants one Pm me. so i can get a count! Anyone that want to go get there own they are in Marietta Georgia

They are $55 plus and shipping or pickup fees. 

jeff


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

JWT said:


> I'm in, if we could get four or five guy's to go in, we could contact the shop that sells them and see what shipping would set us back on a pallet of them. Split the cost and have a few to sell locally. I'd be intrested in 5 of them myself. But it all depends on the cost and the shipping.
> 
> If the stuff to make them is available, I'd be willing to go that route as well.
> 
> Let's get some of these up heere in the frozen north:shade:


I'm in for this idea.


----------



## axman (Dec 3, 2002)

Same as above for me..I am tired of getting gouged by these target companies selling us garbage at a premium..


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

scottnorthwest said:


> OK, seems there is some confusion guys, making one of these is simple.
> 
> 1. Figure out how much volume you need. A 4*4*2 target would be 32 sq feet which converts to 240 galons
> 
> ...


Anyone know the cost of the kits? I'm think I'm gonna call them tomorrow. Density of the iT V is just a little under HoytThompson's estimate for his blob so if it is otherwise the correct material and affordable this may be the best route.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

scottnorthwest said:


> OK, seems there is some confusion guys, making one of these is simple.
> 
> 1. Figure out how much volume you need. A 4*4*2 target would be 32 sq feet which converts to 240 galons
> 
> ...


Does anyone have a price for this stuff?


----------



## JHeuvel (Nov 6, 2003)

scottnorthwest said:


> OK, seems there is some confusion guys, making one of these is simple.
> 
> 1. Figure out how much volume you need. A 4*4*2 target would be 32 sq feet which converts to 240 galons
> 
> ...




Except 10 gallons costs nearly $400.00 unles I am reading the pricelist wrong. I would love to make rangebutt size targets out of this stuff for the local club and put them on our field courses and what not, but it would have to be a little more affordable. Ideally I would make 65 of these to outfit the club completely.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Does anyone have a price for this stuff?


Never mind. I found it. 10 gallons = $394.50 

So if everyone's math and mine are correct, you'd be upwards of $800 USD to make a 4' x 4' x 2' target.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

JHeuvel said:


> Except 10 gallons costs nearly $400.00 unles I am reading the pricelist wrong. I would love to make rangebutt size targets out of this stuff for the local club and put them on our field courses and what not, but it would have to be a little more affordable. Ideally I would make 65 of these to outfit the club completely.


You are reading it correctly.


----------



## JHeuvel (Nov 6, 2003)

Fire&Ice said:


> OK Im not out to hijack this post! I know where these can be had. I am trying to find a way to get them to Mi. Anyone in the Mi area that wants one Pm me. so i can get a count! Anyone that want to go get there own they are in Marietta Georgia
> 
> They are $55 plus and shipping or pickup fees.
> 
> jeff


How big are the targets you can get for $55? If they are big enough to use for range buts I would buy 65 of them or so after I got one to test and myself and the rest of the board of directers at the club was satisfied with them.


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Moparmatty said:


> Never mind. I found it. 10 gallons = $394.50
> 
> So if everyone's math and mine are correct, you'd be upwards of $800 USD to make a 4' x 4' x 2' target.



Opps, the guy I talked to bought it in 55 gal barrels for about 3.5 per gallon. I will try to find a better source/alternative.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Fire&Ice said:


> Did you read any of this thread????????????


NO I DIDN'T! At the time I saw it, I didn't have the time! I was skipping through trying to pick up what I could. Saw that target and asked. Thanks for being a jackass though, I'll try and return the favor sometime. I wish they had one of those little emoticons with a fist in a face to put right here.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Take it easy Q2death. Goodness, I can see the vein in your forehead from here. Simply put, a person should read a little on a thread before they post. It just helps keep the thread clean of unnecessary questions that are obivously answered throughout the whole thread. Getting upset and posting hateful responses doesn't do anything for Archers helping Archers.


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

Not to say anyone is wrong but its hard to believe that the chemicals to make an average size block would cost $800ukey:uke:mg::mg:

How could anyone make a target, sell it but still make a profit?

I always thought the ones that they sold were ends that were cut off of something and were going to be thrown away until someone decided to use one for a backstop. IDK

I still would be interested in the chemicals if they can be purchased feasible.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Lets keep this thread clean and civilized folks!. This is a good thread with a lot of folks wanting to know more about this "Blob". Lets keep it flowing with Quality info that will help our fellow Archers out. I'm still interested in this "Blob" and don't want to see this thread get out of hand. Remember, Archers helping Archers.


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

I am to lazy to make my own plus it sounds like it is cheaper to buy a finished one so who do I have to contact to get one? Where do I have to go?


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Erbowman said:


> Not to say anyone is wrong but its hard to believe that the chemicals to make an average size block would cost $800ukey:uke:mg::mg:
> 
> How could anyone make a target, sell it but still make a profit?
> 
> ...



Thats the impression i got. I dont THINK they are actually maufactured as archery targets. Someone realized it would make a great target and started getting them for that. 

The reason i say that is that they really dont have a name but blob seems appropriate. There is no manufacturer name or company anywhere on them.

They kinda look like material that was leftover and was maybe gonna be used as scrap? Apparently they are made somewhere in the South.

At the shop i got mine i was told that a guy comes by once a year and they get them then. Said they got 50 this time but they probably have 20 or so left.

And even though foam is mentioned it actually feels like a mixture of foam and rubber.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Im in! I want a 4x4 blob! Just read the whole thread. How do i get one!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, the most economical way I found requires equipment no one has, so making them yourself is out. I am told they are left over from cushion manufacturing. They are made as logs then knife or hot wire cut for slabs. It is a closed cell polyurethane foam used if high moisture applications such as theatre seats, boat seats, or wherever you don't wanna absorb something. Also used in tumbling mats. I found plenty preformed pieces but the run around 12 bucks a cubed foot, so that is too expensive.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

If anyone finds a semi economical way to get them to Oklahoma, I'd take one!!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, since I can get two part urethane foam adhesive at work for free, I guess I'll be Pamming a box and blowing some foam into it. :lol: I can also get left over 15# froth tanks of one part urethane foam. The density isn't all that high, but I'd bet that some wax paper and pressing the foam to relieve some gas would increase it's density a bit. I'll have to make a couple smaller ones and see how they work if it isn't economical to buy or use the "blob" material.

Bummer, I wanted to try making a blob.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Guys I work at an archery shop that has been using the flexfoam to rebuild the centers on 3D targets. The 10 pound density flexfoam is more like a heavy sponge. We tried it and it did not last long. We started using the more expensive 25 pound density Flexfoam and the repairs last. The 25 pound foam is like the foam you will find on a 3D target.

http://www.smooth-on.com/Rigid-and-Flexible/c10_1121/index.html

Don't be fooled and try the lighter flexfoam it will not last. If you want a more permanent repair on your 3D targets or other targets then use the Flexfoamit-25 pound density. It only expands twice the volume, but it is money well spent on repairs of your targets.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

I wonder if we could use that closed cell blown-in foam insulation that they use to insulate the walls and some ceilings in homes these days? It hardens up well. Build a box out of plywood the size you want, line it with plastic, spray it in there and cut of the stuff that sticks out. Any one work with this stuff?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

chevman said:


> I wonder if we could use that closed cell blown-in foam insulation that they use to insulate the walls and some ceilings in homes these days? It hardens up well. Build a box out of plywood the size you want, line it with plastic, spray it in there and cut of the stuff that sticks out. Any one work with this stuff?


Yes, but we use it as adhesive, not just insulation, on some projects. 

Once I blew a hole through a nearly full 15# tank of one-part with a 12 guage slug!  What a pile of foam! :lol: It did harden, after a week or so (stayed gooey in the middle for a while), but arrows would cause it to break and they'd dig deep. I think it needs "deflated" a bit in the center of the target to make it denser towards the center. Maybe one could try 2X minimal expansion urethane. :dontknow:


----------



## Ich Bin (Apr 28, 2008)

So the Blob target sounds great and will last a long long time.

But since the material is so expensive, unless you live in the south near a carpet factory, there is no point in pursuing this.

There has to be a way to find this foam cheaper than what we have found. I wonder if I can find a boat cushion maker in WI?

I bet there is one around that I could get some foam from.

E


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Where can one of these be ordered from? and how much, it seems make just one or two will way to high. I am very intrested in buying one.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im trying to find the distributor...no luck with my first stop. Will keep trying though.


----------



## Stick*Flipper (Feb 20, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## raygjr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mathews29 (Aug 4, 2008)

hey g20 give me a number or website i can contact them


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

chevman said:


> *I wonder if we could use that closed cell blown-in foam insulation that they use to insulate the walls *and some ceilings in homes these days? It hardens up well. Build a box out of plywood the size you want, line it with plastic, spray it in there and cut of the stuff that sticks out. Any one work with this stuff?




I've used targets made this way. I used to work for an insulation company, we would take some left over core-bond insulation and fill a 4ft x 4ft form built from particle board and stapled on vapor barier plastic. Makes a great target or back stop but they won't last nearly long enough, our was about 12 inches thick. It will last about as long as a block target maybe less, however the weather seriously deteriates them and the foam is yellow and gets all over you when you pull your arrows. That being said, you might beable to build a two part form with half core-bond and half flexfoam?


----------



## Moose24 (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys be sure and check the densities when you get one. Now that I have a few shots( 1 week shooting every day) into my target, I'm thinking this thing is not as self-healing as I hoped. If an arrow finds an existing arrow hole, it burys up to the nock. It's also blowing pieces out the back when it does so. I have more than a dozen dots I'm shooting at but it may wear out quicker than expected. Mine is the one pictured under the shed on page 1.


----------



## bowhunter-j (May 11, 2007)

I also live near huntsville and purchased one of these targets,I also owned one 20 years ago it was great then and they are great now best target to have.I shoot a pse x force 70# 28 inch draw 354 grain arrow shooting 318 fps at 20 yards a 27 inch arrow will go no more than half way in. Well worth the money!!!!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I live in the right part of the country, because we have the "blob' target's everywhere here in GA:darkbeer: there has got to be four or five shop in Georgia selling them it seem's like. I payed less than $50 for mine, and it is a hefty 100#+ target:mg::mg: the local shop where I got mine cann't keep them in stock they sell so quick.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

scottnorthwest said:


> I know a bit about foams, this is a two part expandable. Not sure what the formulation is but I will look around.


Not to get off subject,but what kind of foam do you work with. I worked for many years in plant that made walk in coolers,I foamed the doors/frames. This stuff is a lot different foam,although the refrig foam makes good targets to.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

hansel said:


> I live in the right part of the country, because we have the "blob' target's everywhere here in GA:darkbeer: there has got to be four or five shop in Georgia selling them it seem's like. I payed less than $50 for mine, and it is a hefty 100#+ target:mg::mg: the local shop where I got mine cann't keep them in stock they sell so quick.


Then load that F250 and get some blobs to the frozen north! :lol: Guys will buy 'em! I guarantee that much.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

hansel said:


> I live in the right part of the country, because we have the "blob' target's everywhere here in GA:darkbeer: there has got to be four or five shop in Georgia selling them it seem's like. I payed less than $50 for mine, and it is a hefty 100#+ target:mg::mg: the local shop where I got mine cann't keep them in stock they sell so quick.


This is the guy who started it. He made mention to the target.

Thanks. See if you can have better luck getting with the guys who bring them around. Maybe youll have more luck than me.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Moose24 said:


> You guys be sure and check the densities when you get one. Now that I have a few shots( 1 week shooting every day) into my target, I'm thinking this thing is not as self-healing as I hoped. If an arrow finds an existing arrow hole, it burys up to the nock. It's also blowing pieces out the back when it does so. I have more than a dozen dots I'm shooting at but it may wear out quicker than expected. Mine is the one pictured under the shed on page 1.


mine is this way but the guy told me when i bought it that this batch was not as dense as the previous, I was cool with that, for half price.

If you get a good one it seems too hard but works great. if it has some give then you may have a less dense model.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pics of mine


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

G20 said:


> Pics of mine


you look like you got the "lite version" LOL

Where is it?


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

OOOKKKK.... Any one know of any one who works for mckensee or one of the other 3d target brands. Find out what type of foam mixture they use and where they get it. I dont suppose we could buy it from them but maybe from where they get it, if they dont make their own.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*working on another angle*

I talked to another ATer and he uses the pigs used by oil companies to clean out the pipelines. I saw some in the pictures he posted and they looked just like the ones posted above. I am trying to find out about them if I get any info I will pass it on. He is from Washington so there may be hope for those of us out in the northwest.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

someone has to find the mixture or what ever it is for a good price.

i need to make one of these things. i wish i could buy one. i just paid almost $90 for a mackenzie shot blocker. great target but god $50 for a 4 by 4 thats crazy.

someone neededs to find us something at a good price $400 is way to much to build a target.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

chevman said:


> OOOKKKK.... Any one know of any one who works for mckensee or one of the other 3d target brands. Find out what type of foam mixture they use and where they get it. I dont suppose we could buy it from them but maybe from where they get it, if they dont make their own.


That is a totally different foam than whats being used for these targets,it's not nearly as dense.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.uscomposites.com/foam.html

The 8# density foam perhaps? Still awfully expensive for enough for a large target.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

these Urethane Foams are expensive. I hope we can find what we need at a reasonable price.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

So what Carpet factory can you just stop in to pick one up at?

I will be In Georgia in a week. :darkbeer:


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

So what Carpet factory can you just stop in to pick one up at?

I will be In Georgia in a week. :darkbeer:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

BigDaddy1975 said:


> This is the guy who started it. He made mention to the target.
> 
> Thanks. See if you can have better luck getting with the guys who bring them around. Maybe youll have more luck than me.


So I'm the one too blame:embara::embara::embara:

I could probably fit 15-20 of them in my truck with no problem, the only problem is actually getting that many and drive to wherever with them:darkbeer:


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

hansel said:


> So I'm the one too blame:embara::embara::embara:
> 
> I could probably fit 15-20 of them in my truck with no problem, the only problem is actually getting that many and drive to wherever with them:darkbeer:


So Hansel...ask them if they can use a rigid form so a person can get 4 good sides to the target. Will probably use less material too


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

The one's that i have found in GA are 24x24x12" can anyone Pm me with info as to where in Ga they get thers? I might want a bigger one. They 24x24x12 are the one's i posted a pic of with Carbon Exprees arrows in it.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

BigDaddy1975 said:


> So Hansel...ask them if they can use a rigid form so a person can get 4 good sides to the target. Will probably use less material too


There is a guy over on the GON forum named AL33 that seem's to have the connection with getting them, I'd be more than happy to try to help out in anyway possible. Honestly I don't think you'd even wear one out that just stooting the backside after you shoot up the front side.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Subscribed.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hemingway said:


> If anyone finds a semi economical way to get them to Oklahoma, I'd take one!!


Same here


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I would like to get one to NE Arkansas


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Fire&Ice said:


> The one's that i have found in GA are 24x24x12" can anyone Pm me with info as to where in Ga they get thers? I might want a bigger one. They 24x24x12 are the one's i posted a pic of with Carbon Exprees arrows in it.


where in ga? im going done to flordia in a few weeks maybe i can get one.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

chevman said:


> OOOKKKK.... Any one know of any one who works for mckensee or one of the other 3d target brands. Find out what type of foam mixture they use and where they get it. I dont suppose we could buy it from them but maybe from where they get it, if they dont make their own.



As I posted earlier the Flexfoamit 25 in the 25 pound density is more like the Mckensee and other 3D targets. Our shop has been using it to rebuild the 3D centers for over a year now with minimal wear to the target. Check out the link.

http://www.smooth-on.com/index.php?cPath=10_1121&catdepth=1&page=1&sort=3a


----------



## raygjr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

so, where we at on this thing? Dead in the water.... ?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

:set1_fishing: fishing in the water so far. lol.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## southernhtr (Mar 13, 2009)

big daddy ask the distributor if he sells any around spartanburg.


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

where can you get these in michigan, i would like 2 .my father in law has on that he got years ago.its still in great shape & stops his ten point cross bow @ 350 fps


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't believe you can get them "IN" michigan. You'd have to go down to Georgia to get one. We need to see if we can get people organized in geographic areas and see if some people from each area can get someone to pick them up. That way the cost (purchase price + gas) can be divided up between everyone from each specific area. Seems to be the best option at this point. If we could contact one of the carpet places that produce these things, we could probably place a decent sized order.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in if there are anybody in the Eastern PA and Jersey area who want to get an order going.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*you would think..*

That with as much intrest as there is, someone down south would want to capitalize on this and load a u-haul up with these and head north. If they're as durable as has been stated I'd be willing to pay $75 -$100 for one.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

JWT said:


> That with as much intrest as there is, someone down south would want to capitalize on this and load a u-haul up with these and head north. If they're as durable as has been stated I'd be willing to pay $75 -$100 for one.


If I had the time, and resource to I would, but I don't have a connection for them:embara: I got mine from a local shop, but there is a guy over on GON named AL33 that seems to have the inside track of these target's. And I was told he's waiting for some


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Ok*

I have the time, truck and trailer available to get them if someone has a source, I'll start taking orders and drop them off or meet up with all y'all on my way back from Georgia. Wanna get a full order and load though...there wouldn't be any sense in coming back half full.

PM me if you have a solid source at good price and I'll get the rig rollin' 

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

G20 said:


> If your in Alabama you can get them at Custom archery in Huntsville. Chris Olsen's shop.
> 
> I bought one today and they had about 20 or so in the back. The size varies a little so one can just pick what they like. Arrows pull very easy.
> 
> They probably weigh around 150lbs. I just rolled mine around back and built a small platform to keep it off the ground. Im also gonna cover it with a tarp when not in use.


AKA Recordkeeper! I imagine Chris would charge me a pretty penny to roll one of these from Alabama to Kansas.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

JWT said:


> That with as much intrest as there is, someone down south would want to capitalize on this and load a u-haul up with these and head north. If they're as durable as has been stated I'd be willing to pay $75 -$100 for one.


Copy that :thumb:



girtski said:


> I have the time, truck and trailer available to get them if someone has a source, I'll start taking orders and drop them off or meet up with all y'all on my way back from Georgia. Wanna get a full order and load though...there wouldn't be any sense in coming back half full.
> 
> PM me if you have a solid source at good price and I'll get the rig rollin'
> 
> ROAD TRIP!


Let me know if your train heads to the Midwest. I have more free time now in the evenings so I could meet after work somewhere. Heck I had to talk myself out of an 8 hour round trip drive last night to pick up a bow.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

girtski said:


> I have the time, truck and trailer available to get them if someone has a source, I'll start taking orders and drop them off or meet up with all y'all on my way back from Georgia. Wanna get a full order and load though...there wouldn't be any sense in coming back half full.
> 
> PM me if you have a solid source at good price and I'll get the rig rollin'
> 
> ROAD TRIP!


Keep us posted, I can meet you on your way back through. Now if we can find someone at a carpet mill..


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

Or you could just buy one of these http://www.bulldogtargets.com/products.htm


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

dillershortbow said:


> Or you could just buy one of these http://www.bulldogtargets.com/products.htm


The site makes mention of a lifetime warranty.... But there is no definition of the warranty. I think everyone is just sick of buying commercially produced targets for $100+ that are just crap after 3 -6 months. 

If i start getting passthru's will they send me a new one? If the face gets worn out will they replace it? More info is needed. Thanks.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

RxBowhunter said:


> AKA Recordkeeper! I imagine Chris would charge me a pretty penny to roll one of these from Alabama to Kansas.


LOL!

The current batch we have in the shop right now are an extra large and heavy version. I think we are selling them for right at $100 each.

The ONLY problem I have with these targets is that we virtually never get repeat sales to the same customer...because it is nearly impossible to wear the blob out.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

This is my speculation here. The guy isnt paying taxes and stuff for these transactions and is not prepared to take the distribution beyond its local borders.

I tried guys. But as I started turning over rocks and getting frustrated...that thought came to mind.


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

JWT said:


> The site makes mention of a lifetime warranty.... But there is no definition of the warranty. I think everyone is just sick of buying commercially produced targets for $100+ that are just crap after 3 -6 months.
> 
> If i start getting passthru's will they send me a new one? If the face gets worn out will they replace it? More info is needed. Thanks.


Our club have been shooting these once a week for almost a year and no sign of any soft spots .


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Another Jersey guy in


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

Im Interested.


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

Come on ... let's get this done!

everybody start chanting... BLOB! BLOB! BLOB!....


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

:blob1: :blob1: :blob1:

those are the blob smiles....


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

iam in for 2 or even one if someone can get them up here


----------



## huntinJerzy (Apr 13, 2004)

another one in NJ


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, no doubt he is not reporting the income......what y'all need to do/find is someone from Georgia that is going to an ASA or IBO shoot that would be willing to take a truck load up that way for y'all............

The other problem you guys will find is that he is not building these on an order basis.....he gets a bunch ready and then sells them, typically to shops. The first place I ever saw these shoots was at a huge Trad shoot in Georgia, Eatonton I think it was.......now I see them in most shops these days.

Dalton Georgia is one of the only places I have found these things being made, since it is the Carpet Capital of the US........

The one thing I have noticed on these targets, and it may primarily be the one arrow type I am using, but they really wear hard on Easton Navigators............again, it could just be those specific arrows though as mine are the thinner Navigators....


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I live in SE PA and I would take one if somebody gets up this way!


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Have not found any in the Bay Area


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> I live in SE PA and I would take one if somebody gets up this way!


You're not far from me!! Maybe we can work together on getting some for our area.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

JWT said:


> Keep us posted, I can meet you on your way back through. Now if we can find someone at a carpet mill..


Same here. I'm just a hop, skip, and jump from Cincy. I could meet you on your way through. 

We need to see if we can get on a list somewhere in Dalton, Ga. I'm sure that if we were to approach them and say that we would like to purchase "x amount" at one time, they'd be willing to set them aside for us until they have "x amount" ready for us to purchase and pick up.


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

The info is on the website. I didn't buy the Lifetime warranty target but I did receive my new Bulldog Range Dog on Monday. We're withholding judgement on this particular target until we get a few thousand rounds into it....



JWT said:


> The site makes mention of a lifetime warranty.... But there is no definition of the warranty. I think everyone is just sick of buying commercially produced targets for $100+ that are just crap after 3 -6 months.
> 
> If i start getting passthru's will they send me a new one? If the face gets worn out will they replace it? More info is needed. Thanks.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I want one......Illinois anyone?


bigbucks170


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

What I found out today is Shuler's Outdoor's Commerce GA store has 2 blob's as of today when I called, so for any of you that are heading down this way can maybe get your's there. It's right of of I-85 in Commerce so it's really easy to find.


----------



## raygjr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

This may be working out for the Mi guys "Girtski" has said he can go with his truck and trailer. Also XFHUNTER may have a way of getting them picked up. So stay tuned. I know where we can get em. and will point them to the guy that has them.


Stay tuned! as we work out who is going. then we will post up for orders. if all goes well


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

JWT said:


> The site makes mention of a lifetime warranty.... But there is no definition of the warranty. I think everyone is just sick of buying commercially produced targets for $100+ that are just crap after 3 -6 months.
> 
> If i start getting passthru's will they send me a new one? If the face gets worn out will they replace it? More info is needed. Thanks.


I emailed bulldog targets and this is their response 
Hi Doug,

You may have your target replaced at your own desecration. The only thing
that the warranty does not cover is the shipping of the target. in most
cases the whole target does not need to be replaced, only the face of the
target wares. Therefore it is very cheap to send you out a face replacement
kit.

Hope this helps
seth


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

hansel said:


> What I found out today is Shuler's Outdoor's Commerce GA store has 2 blob's as of today when I called, so for any of you that are heading down this way can maybe get your's there. It's right of of I-85 in Commerce so it's really easy to find.


Price?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

broguearcher said:


> You're not far from me!! Maybe we can work together on getting some for our area.




Sounds good, send me a pm!


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

dillershortbow said:


> Or you could just buy one of these http://www.bulldogtargets.com/products.htm


So what are these targets made out of anyway? They dont have squat on their website. Also they said they designed these targets for ROYALTY and CELEBRITY HUNTERS only, to good for the general mass. Thats enough right there to make me say, WELL YOU CAN STICK YOUR HOT DOG TARGET!!!


----------



## JHM (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is another MI guy that is interested.


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

just talked to benton shooter supply in tn. they havent had them in a while.he gave me a number of the guy he bought them from. i called and left a message with him. i will post what i hear from him about where and how and prices on them.


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

chevman said:


> So what are these targets made out of anyway? They dont have squat on their website. Also they said they designed these targets for ROYALTY and CELEBRITY HUNTERS only, to good for the general mass. Thats enough right there to make me say, WELL YOU CAN STICK YOUR HOT DOG TARGET!!!


I couldn`t give a dam wether you buy one or not ! Its just a darn good target


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Price?



I got mine last year for around $45

The price is probably the same, I forgot to ask:embara:


----------



## Roman8r (Dec 12, 2008)

*If you find a source....*



alfabuck said:


> I'm in if there are anybody in the Eastern PA and Jersey area who want to get an order going.


PM me if you are in the So. Jersey, SE PA area when these guys locate a source. I have an enclosed trailer and would be willing to meet up with one of the Road Trip guys if we can get a large order up. If these blobs are 4'x4'x2' (approx.) I can probably carry 10 of them.

_huntinJerzy, ParkerBow, Girtski, alfabuck_


----------



## eagle24 (Apr 10, 2008)

axman said:


> Do they sell them anywhere else?


We have them here in North Alabama. 2 hrs from Atlanta,GA; 3 hrs from Nashville,TN; 1 hr from Birmingham,AL.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

dillershortbow said:


> I couldn`t give a dam wether you buy one or not ! Its just a darn good target


hahahahahaha that was humorous


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone west of the Mississippi carrying this target?

-Steve


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Beastmaster said:


> Anyone west of the Mississippi carrying this target?
> 
> -Steve


+1:yo:


----------



## ssw (Feb 6, 2009)

*name and adreess andphone number*

southern outdoors proshop 706 6383439 name iskevin igot mine for45the harderonesare 65


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Another Jersey guy here


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

Central Texas anyone?


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Back in the late 80's, my Dad owned a fab shop and built large barges for use on rivers.. They had two chemicals they would mix together and fill the pontunes with. This stuff would expand like crazy and looked just like what is being sold. Now he did make several archery targets out of the stuff. Taking cardboard boxes and lining them with plastic.. I remember the first two he made worked really well. then the next few he made were not near as dense and your arrows would disapear into the foam forever.. These were like 4x4x4. deep targets.. So just make sure you get the right kind of chemicals to mix or the finished product will have lots of air in it and wont stop arrows.. wish i knew more.. good luck guys..


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*NDer wants one...*

Ok, I live in North Dakota, but I'm headed to Atlanta in April. Is there a shop in Atlanta I can start working with now so that I can pick one up in April?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

ssw said:


> southern outdoors proshop 706 6383439 name iskevin igot mine for45the harderonesare 65





Dakota6gun said:


> Ok, I live in North Dakota, but I'm headed to Atlanta in April. Is there a shop in Atlanta I can start working with now so that I can pick one up in April?


If you are driving down then this would be on your way.


----------



## jmwirsin (Feb 28, 2008)

*MI Blob*

Another guy in.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Dakota6gun said:


> Ok, I live in North Dakota, but I'm headed to Atlanta in April. Is there a shop in Atlanta I can start working with now so that I can pick one up in April?


I pm ya:secret:


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*I'm Getting Close....*

Random thoughts on getting blobs....

It seems as though there are several sources for these and as many styles.

So far, I've been advised there are molded ones that are: 24X24X12 and
40X40X12. There are also different prices for different densities.

In addition, there appears to be "blob blobs" which are uncut, unformed and extremely heavy. I am working on putting together availability and price for each and also the pickup location(s). Seems Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee and South Carolina are the 4 reported locations where these are available. When I get this all put together, I will post here and see how many I can get a deposit for. I'm thinking (and that part hurts) that the deposit would consist of target price I have to pay. The balance (25?) per target would be due upon receipt. 

For those interested in obtaining one, do you think 25 per target for transportation is reasonable? I'm thinking it would take 3-4 tanks of fuel and at least one night in hotel out of pocket to pick them up and bring back to Michigan. Hopefully drop some along the way to those in Ohio and Indiana who would like to meet me along the I-75 corridor.....

Suggestions are welcome, but not always heeded.:juggle::juggle:


----------



## Roman8r (Dec 12, 2008)

girtski said:


> Random thoughts on getting blobs....
> 
> It seems as though there are several sources for these and as many styles.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think you should pay us to take them off your hands, :shade: Actually, $25 above cost to cover your expense is very reasonable. How many do you think you can haul? I'm pretty sure I can find *6 to 10 *guys in my area.

Maybe we can figure a way to 'tag team' a delivery to make it more economical for more members.


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Depends....*

On size and weight. I have at my disposal an F-250 with 8' box, 14X7 enclosed tandem trailer and a 22' flat bed. Since these are reportedly weather resistant, if I can get enough orders, I may take the flat bed to get a few more on board. Probably won't get definitive until late tomorrow at best...that's if the source(s) return my phone messages. I'm anxious to take the trip since we've not seen the likes of greenery around here since October.



Roman8r said:


> Personally, I think you should pay us to take them off your hands, :shade: Actually, $25 above cost to cover your expense is very reasonable. How many do you think you can haul? I'm pretty sure I can find *6 to 10 *guys in my area.
> 
> Maybe we can figure a way to 'tag team' a delivery to make it more economical for more members.


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd be interested..............


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

girtski said:


> On size and weight. I have at my disposal an F-250 with 8' box, 14X7 enclosed tandem trailer and a 22' flat bed. Since these are reportedly weather resistant, if I can get enough orders, I may take the flat bed to get a few more on board. Probably won't get definitive until late tomorrow at best...that's if the source(s) return my phone messages. I'm anxious to take the trip since we've not seen the likes of greenery around here since October.



Probably need the flatbed. They are rounded for the most part so if you stack them 3 high laying flat thats probably 6ft in height. Around 4ft length would be around 5 rows length wise is around 20ft.

Dont know the trailer width but lets say 10ft wide you would be able to haul 2rows of 5 targets stacked 3 high.So thats 30 targets if my math is right. Im guessing here. Then 2-4 in the bed.

I would call first and see how many they have. Some guys not be happy if they put a deposit and then find out they didnt have enough.


----------



## MIhunter (May 11, 2005)

I want one too! Please let me know what I have to do. I am in Holly, MI


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

girtski said:


> On size and weight. I have at my disposal an F-250 with 8' box, 14X7 enclosed tandem trailer and a 22' flat bed. Since these are reportedly weather resistant, if I can get enough orders, I may take the flat bed to get a few more on board. Probably won't get definitive until late tomorrow at best...that's if the source(s) return my phone messages. I'm anxious to take the trip since we've not seen the likes of greenery around here since October.



Hey (girtski) that Phone number that i gave you, He said they were 24x24x12" they are just like this pic. He also said he can get 20 to 30 of them. Let me know if he dont call you back. I have spoke with him allot. He also said they are 100lbs plus..


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Ok*

It would be my preference to get them like these since they'd stack easier in the trailer...I am looking forward to pulling this all together.

To those who've posted and PM'd, as soon as I get a solid plan together I will post prices, timing etc. Thanks for all of your interest and support.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Will you drive to?*

Girtski, Will you drive to Alaska? :moose::BrownBear::laugh: 

I wish I could find aay to make them because I got a feeling that is the only way I will ever get my hands one some.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

rjharcher said:


> Girtski, Will you drive to Alaska? :moose::BrownBear::laugh:
> 
> I wish I could find aay to make them because I got a feeling that is the only way I will ever get my hands one some.


I need to find a good source of the 8lb mixable poly foam. 

If I could find that locally at a cheap price, I'd make my own.


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

Fire&Ice said:


> Hey (girtski) that Phone number that i gave you, He said they were 24x24x12" they are just like this pic. He also said he can get 20 to 30 of them. Let me know if he dont call you back. I have spoke with him allot. He also said they are 100lbs plus..


Where is the guy with these targets if you dont mind my asking? In the AL, GA, TN area?

Thanks
CW


----------



## woodland747 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Interested*

Another Michigan guy here,And willing to meet as far as indiana border.Keep me in mind.


----------



## goosie119 (Feb 27, 2006)

are you michigan guys interested in shipping 1 or 2 to the west side of the big lake and an approximate cost for the targets and a ship? thanks, benji


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Everyone*

I am working out the details of availability/quantity cost. I am not beyond shipping them once I get everybody satisfied who wants to pick theirs up on my return trip. As I've stated before, please be patient and keep an eye on this thread. When I get it all together I will post the details and begin to take orders. Should there be blobs left over after all are picked up, I can look into shipping them to you by your choice of carrier. I am not trying to make a ton of money on these, just trying to make the trip worthwhile. It is my sincere hope that I can get enough for everyone willing to meet me along the way back and those here in Michigan who want one....or more. There seems to be enough interest in the targets to make the trip worthwhile, just don't know yet if I can get enough to make everyone happy....I hope to have definitive information by the end of the day tomorrow..

Hang in there. Now, gotta go shoot! (Sunday night league).


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Girtski, pm sent


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Gritski, and Superbuckeye... PM's sent.


----------



## daniel745 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Blob*

ttt


----------



## nrw1717 (Feb 16, 2009)

Im headed from saint louis, mo to atlanta,ga and will be working in atlanta for a week. Does any one know where i can get a couple of blobs to bring back to the midwest. Fairly close to atlanta will be nice and i will have to pick them up when i get off work. It would be real nice if you could post up store names and phone numbers. Thanks all.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Fairly close to Atlanta is a relative term.....there is not many shots "close to Atlanta....but if you don't mind travelling about 45 miles or so one way any direction there are probably a few shops. Shulers Great outdoors in Gainesville or Commerce (NE of Atlanta about 45-50 miles) usually has some..I think their phone number is 770.534.2277

You may be able to find a shop up 75 that has them, which would be on your way back up to St Louis, but I am not familiar with the shops up that way.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

nrw1717 said:


> Im headed from saint louis, mo to atlanta,ga and will be working in atlanta for a week. Does any one know where i can get a couple of blobs to bring back to the midwest. Fairly close to atlanta will be nice and i will have to pick them up when i get off work. It would be real nice if you could post up store names and phone numbers. Thanks all.


Shuler's in Commerce had 2 as of last week, but I might be going and picking one up for a guy, and then we are going to meet up next week when he's in town.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

To give ya a heads up, I just picked up one, and it's a whopping 157lbs:mg: and looks just like the one in the pics.



Fire&Ice said:


> Hey (girtski) that Phone number that i gave you, He said they were 24x24x12" they are just like this pic. He also said he can get 20 to 30 of them. Let me know if he dont call you back. I have spoke with him allot. He also said they are 100lbs plus..


----------



## ssw (Feb 6, 2009)

*blob*

that one is alot better looking than the one i got up here in nw georgia just aint as smooth on front as that one


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd agree the one I picked up today is alittle heavier, and the finish in nicer, mine is softer than this one, but I usually have a cardboard face over it anyway, so really how care's what it looks like, but it has no problem stopping arrow's




ssw said:


> that one is alot better looking than the one i got up here in nw georgia just aint as smooth on front as that one


----------



## ssw (Feb 6, 2009)

*Blob*

ten four on that best 45 dollars ive spent mine came rapped in plastic


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

Pm sent for one...


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

PM sent to try to get one in the UP of Michigan.

CarlV


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Someone PM me and tell me they will send me one! Will gladly add money for trouble!


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

Has any one figured out what two parts to mix to make your own target? Or is the problem maintaining uniform density?

The price is good but availability in western Wisconsin is not good.


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

Big D UpNorth said:


> Has any one figured out what two parts to mix to make your own target? Or is the problem maintaining uniform density?
> 
> The price is good but availability in western Wisconsin is not good.


I sent an email with a picture to Eager Plastics to see if they can tell us what products they sell that will make the target. When I receive a response I will post it here.

There is no availability in Texas so I am looking at making my own targets


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Where is the availability in AL?


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyplace in South Georgia or South Alabama? Looking for someplace close to Tallahassee, Fl.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Flatland Hunter said:


> Where is the availability in AL?


Huntsville AL. About 20 miles South of the TN state line.

Custom archery.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Any word today Girtski?


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

*whew*

I'm setting up a 28 target field range and would like info on where to buy these at a whole sale price. I did not see the name of the company nor any contact info in this entire thread. Did I just miss it? Give it up guys! Help a brother out....


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Fleahop said:


> I'm setting up a 28 target field range and would like info on where to buy these at a whole sale price. I did not see the name of the company nor any contact info in this entire thread. Did I just miss it? Give it up guys! Help a brother out....



Over on the GON forum is a guy named "AL33" he seems to have the connection for the blob target's:shade::slice:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

hansel said:


> To give ya a heads up, I just picked up one, and it's a whopping 157lbs:mg: and looks just like the one in the pics.




This is the one that's got my attention. Let's focus on this one.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Indian River archers in Vero beach florida uses those. they are a really great target.:shade:


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*This Morning*

I am still waiting for 2 return phone calls from 2 different suppliers. I am trying to get verification of how many are available. One guy estimated 20 or so but has not confirmed. The other source is out of office until 10 today. As I stated earlier, I have to make the trip worthwhile to go. 22 targets have been requested through PM so far. Of course, many of them may change their mind when it's time to get the cash flowing. I am trying hard to locate 40-60 targets so that I can fill my truck and trailer.

None of the ones I'm looking at are the blob-blobs like in Alabama....The ones I'm looking at getting are the 24 square by 12 deep. 

I will post as soon as I get confirmation of quantity availability. I can't afford a 1600 mile trip unless I can be assured the targets will be there when I get there!


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your work on this girtski!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I would like to see one as well.


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

G20 said:


> Huntsville AL. About 20 miles South of the TN state line.
> 
> Custom archery.


Thanks! Pass right by Huntsville on the way to the inlaws...

Robbie


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*wow!*

Wish we could get these up in MN.


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*So Far*

I've located about 20 of the ones shown in the earlier photos with the arrows in them (white with black dots). 24X24X12 and somewhat heavy.

I have also located some others which are larger. I will hopefully have pics by tomorrow morning.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

MNmike said:


> Wish we could get these up in MN.


You and me both.


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

Response from Eager Polymers. I am looking to make my own since Texas is a long was from Dixie....

===================================================


Doug, 

I am not sure exactly what product that may be just by looking at the picture. If I had a sample in my hand I would be able to test and give my best recommendation.




Best Regards, 


Eager Polymers


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

girtski said:


> I've located about 20 of the ones shown in the earlier photos with the arrows in them (white with black dots). 24X24X12 and somewhat heavy.
> 
> I have also located some others which are larger. I will hopefully have pics by tomorrow morning.


sounds good. just let us know when something is in concrete and we need to send the money. Thanks for your leg work.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Haven't paid attention to this post until just now and dang, I've had one of those for years. Bought it from a local club that had to move their field range for $20. I've had it for 4 years and can't tell you how many arrows I've shot into it, I've never had one show out the back yet. I have to move it with the tractor as it probably goes 150 pounds or so. I was told it was carpet backing foam poured into a cardboard box. These pics are over a year old too.


----------



## TerryE (Feb 29, 2004)

This target looks like something I would like also. To bad I live in Northern Iowa!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I would like the bigger one!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Fire&Ice said:


> Hey (girtski) that Phone number that i gave you, He said they were 24x24x12" they are just like this pic. He also said he can get 20 to 30 of them. Let me know if he dont call you back. I have spoke with him allot. He also said they are 100lbs plus..


Is that not bigger than 24x24? Look at the arrows. I know they are in the target but it looks wider than 2ft. 

2ft x2ft by 1ft thick would have to be super dense to be over 100plus.


----------



## Roman8r (Dec 12, 2008)

*Question about the photo?*



G20 said:


> Is that not bigger than 24x24? Look at the arrows. I know they are in the target but it looks wider than 2ft.
> 
> 2ft x2ft by 1ft thick would have to be super dense to be over 100plus.


It would have to be over 25 lbs./cu.ft. which is the density the carpet mills use for the binding agent.

Are all those little black 'nicks' where arrows have entered? Does this blob heal that well and the arrows still pull out easy?

I just shot a few into a McKenzie deer and, damn, were they hard to extract!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dont know about the spots but the arrows pull easily.


----------



## cbrock1145 (Aug 15, 2008)

anyone know where I might pick up one of these around Fort Payne AL. I'm headed to Weiss this weekend.


----------



## MN_WHITETAIL (Nov 12, 2003)

*MN ND & Western WI*

We have some interest in Minnesota, North Dakota, and Western WI, We need to figure out how to get them here.:darkbeer:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

girtski 
if you pick up 40 of them your looking at roughly 6,000lbs worth of target's:mg::mg::mg: your not going to get very good fuel mileage with that much wght. And if you get 60 of them that's a whopping 9,000lbs. that how much my 30ft. camper weigh's, and I don't get but about 9-10mpg hauling it around:embara::embara:


----------



## BIG GEORGE (Jan 23, 2009)

*Blob*



girtski said:


> I've located about 20 of the ones shown in the earlier photos with the arrows in them (white with black dots). 24X24X12 and somewhat heavy.
> 
> I have also located some others which are larger. I will hopefully have pics by tomorrow morning.


I will take 2 in Leslie MI


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

hansel said:


> girtski
> if you pick up 40 of them your looking at roughly 6,000lbs worth of target's:mg::mg::mg: your not going to get very good fuel mileage with that much wght. And if you get 60 of them that's a whopping 9,000lbs. that how much my 30ft. camper weigh's, and I don't get but about 9-10mpg hauling it around:embara::embara:


10-4 Hansel. I will be driving an F-250 with Powerstroke pulling a 22 foot flatbed. Don't expect great fuel mileage which is why I'm trying to get as many as possible. Normally pull a 34' Montana with 2 slides.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

girtski said:


> 10-4 Hansel. I will be driving an F-250 with Powerstroke pulling a 22 foot flatbed. Don't expect great fuel mileage which is why I'm trying to get as many as possible. Normally pull a 34' Montana with 2 slides.


Trucks are the same size:shade:

Your camper is larger than mine:embara::embara::embara:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Yup*



MN_WHITETAIL said:


> We have some interest in Minnesota, North Dakota, and Western WI, We need to figure out how to get them here.:darkbeer:


I just keep hoping.


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*I'm Ready!*

Here’s the scoop!

First the disclaimer:

I will not take any responsibility whatsoever for the quality of the targets. These are waste material from carpet mills. I am buying them and transporting them for little more than the cost of my expenses. If you choose not to pick up your target within 30 days of notification of their availability in Carleton, MI, you will forfeit your deposit unless alternative arrangements are made prior to me picking them up. If upon viewing the blob in person upon arrival at the target location, you choose not to accept and pay the balance, you will lose your deposit. We are buying these targets/blobs, sight unseen, in good faith, based on what we’ve read in the AT thread and the testimony of our fellow AT’ers. I will be putting the money out to purchase them up front and cannot afford to have them as my own!

Payment terms:

Blob costs are $75.00 each regardless of size. Deposit of $50.00 to be made to my Paypal ([email protected]) (add 3% for a deposit of 51.50), certified check or postal money order. If you're mailing a certified check or postal money order, please PM me with name, address, REGULAR email address and phone and let me know. I will reply upon receipt of your deposit. The balance of $25.00 per target is due IN CASH upon picking up the target(s). Please include your first and last name, your REGULAR email address, home address, city, state and phone(s). When I receive your deposit, I will reply with my name address, email address and phone. 

Timing:

I intend to head south the week of April 6 and return by April 11. Alternative dates are week of April 13 and return April 16. Targets may be picked up by prearranged meeting time before May 16, 2009. I will post actual timing by Sunday April 5, 2009. For those in Ohio etc who wish to meet me along the way, please indicate that with payment and I'll be in touch when I hit the road.

Description of targets:

As shown on the AT thread there are a minimum of (20) 24”X24”X12” (rough measurement) hereafter referred to as “BLOB A” which are fairly well shaped targets as shown in the post by Roman8r and others at the following link:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054252452#post1054252452

There will be approximately (40) of the larger targets (herein after referred to as “BLOB B”) which are not quite as well formed as shown in the post by “shootstraight” on the same link. These are somewhat larger and vary in size. Roughly measured 36 or so squared and perhaps a bit deeper. Keep in mind these things are HEAVY!

Reportedly, the smaller targets have a higher density than the larger ones. I was advised the smaller ones require higher effort for arrow removal until they’re shot up a bit. I was also advised they may be “softened” by shooting the “crap” out of them with broadheads. The larger ones are reportedly 2 finger removal. Now, I realize that everyones fingers are different so please utilize the information provided by our brothers in the thread to try and determine which of the 2 you prefer. Upon payment I will mark your preference and when I’ve reached 20 deposits on “BlOB A” I will advise in the thread that only “BLOB B” remains. If I am able to get more than 20 of BLOB A, those coming to pick up their BLOB B may swap until BLOB A is gone.
I have roughly 30 targets requested at this time and will make them available on first paid basis.

Last but not least, if you’ve not read the entire thread, please do so from beginning to end to help answer questions you may have regarding the targets themselves as I am buying these the same way you are and I am trusting they’re as good as reported. If after you've read the thread and this post and still have questions, please PM me. I will try to be prompt in my reply.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Roman8r said:


> It would have to be over 25 lbs./cu.ft. which is the density the carpet mills use for the binding agent.
> 
> Are all those little black 'nicks' where arrows have entered? Does this blob heal that well and the arrows still pull out easy?
> 
> I just shot a few into a McKenzie deer and, damn, were they hard to extract!


Hard to say. They heal relatively well, but certainly not as well as a Rinehart. I am fairly certain what you are seeing there is actually carpet fibers....


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I can testify that these target's will last along time for the small $75 you will pay for it. It will out perform a block, Delta or Yellow Jacket.

I think girtski deserve a round of applause

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## aggiehunter11 (Feb 8, 2009)

My parents live literaly 30 seconds from custom archery in Huntsville!!! I was hoping to go pick a blob up this summer so you MFer's better not take them all!! Just kidding they seem like great targets and I just wasn't able to afford one over christmass break!! The one on the range looked like it had a gaping hole in it and it stopped my arrows without a pass thru.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

yes he does, I put him on the the 20 24x24x12's. I just had no way to go get em. He is the Man. I have spoke with Girtski a few times great guy looking to help Archers out!!




hansel said:


> I can testify that these target's will last along time for the small $75 you will pay for it. It will out perform a block, Delta or Yellow Jacket.
> 
> I think girtski deserve a round of applause
> 
> :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

I'm DEFINITELY in for one .... (ideally Blob A) IF we're able to get a shipment of them headed over this way (Southeastern/Central PA). What's the latest on that side of things? Do we have enough of an Eastern contingent going to get them here in PA?


----------



## GMCSIERRA01 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Count me in*

Im in for 1 or 2 .


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Heere Heere!!*



hansel said:


> I can testify that these target's will last along time for the small $75 you will pay for it. It will out perform a block, Delta or Yellow Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Sir are top notch!:shade:


----------



## jmwirsin (Feb 28, 2008)

*MI Blob*

I'll take one. PM sent girtski


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

broguearcher said:


> I'm DEFINITELY in for one .... (ideally Blob A) IF we're able to get a shipment of them headed over this way (Southeastern/Central PA). What's the latest on that side of things? Do we have enough of an Eastern contingent going to get them here in PA?



I'd be in for one to if we get some coming to Eastern Pa., I can't decide which one I want though.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

hansel said:


> I can testify that these target's will last along time for the small $75 you will pay for it. It will out perform a block, Delta or Yellow Jacket.
> 
> I think girtski deserve a round of applause
> 
> :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


I'm with you on that ....a great example of archers helping archers :thumbs_up

:set1_applaud: :set1_applaud: :set1_applaud:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't wait to get mine. Thank you for all who united to make this possible.


----------



## Sage Omnia (Jan 13, 2009)

Guys I work at an archery shop that has been using the flexfoam to rebuild the centers on 3D targets.


----------



## Roman8r (Dec 12, 2008)

*The blob is coming to the east coast*

I've taken orders for 7 that I can deliver to SE PA and So. Jersey.:blob1:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Roman8r said:


> I've taken orders for 7 that I can deliver to SE PA and So. Jersey.:blob1:


Thanks for all your efforts in making this come together smoothly.It's very much appreciated.


----------



## Roman8r (Dec 12, 2008)

*Can you tell me more. ...*



Sage Omnia said:


> Guys I work at an archery shop that has been using the flexfoam to rebuild the centers on 3D targets.


...about what you use and where you get it? The 3D targets are very dense. I volunteered to help my archery club in rebuilding some of their shot up ones. I could use a few pointers.


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Blob City*

Thanks for the kudos guys. Appreciate that alot. This has been fun yet very time consuming. Just need to get the rest of you that indicated you were "in" to giterdone!

Update on the status:

9 A blobs paid (small ones)
5 B blobs paid (larger ones)

Keep those cards and letters coming!

FYI, As if at anytime I didn't need this to happen, my modem crapped on me this afternoon. I working with my friends right now. Hopefully there won't be too much trouble locating one and installing it tomorrow.

Nitey nite!


----------



## Shootemall (Feb 13, 2009)

Girtski Rules!!

Just sent PM and payment for Blob A. Even got my wife to pay for it for my birthday present! She's wonderful!

Thanks again Girtski!


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Almost Got to Bed*

12 A's paid
5 B's paid


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Girtski

Looks like it's starting to all fall into place, figure's your computer would take a dump right in the middle of all this:sad:


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Blob Update*

I will be deviating from I-75 on the return trip. After passing through Cincinnatti, I will be headed toward Columbus then Dayton..if that helps anybody who was on the fence in Ohio or Western PA.

Hope we can get a few more takers on this.

Originally had 22 people and 31 targets for those who indicated they were "in".....I hope some of them are still "in" just snoozing!

So far,

Deposits taken for:

12 A's 
9 B's


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Honey*

I can just picture this

Honey, you're not gonna believe what I want for my birthday....You see, they call it "the blob" and it's just carpet mill waste, but I think it'd look real sweet over there in the corner of the yard by the birdbath!



Shootemall said:


> Girtski Rules!!
> 
> Just sent PM and payment for Blob A. Even got my wife to pay for it for my birthday present! She's wonderful!
> 
> Thanks again Girtski!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Id be in but im a little too far noth and west!


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

You can also get these out of Dalton GA.You can find em anywhere around a carpet mill.I think I know a guy who is going to be bringing some to ASA pro ams to sell.Around $50.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

I just talked to Dan and if anybody wants a blob and can't meet Dan on his way, you can have him drop them off here in Upper Sandusky Ohio and then take a road trip to pick them up whenever you can at my place.

If this would help anyone out let me and Dan know so we can work things out.
Lets get his trailer filled up.


I an located about 1 hr north of Columbus, 1 hr south of Toledo, 45 mins west of Mansfield.

Anybody that wants a target and don't mind a roadtrip PA guys do a map search to see if you want to drive to my place to get a target.


----------



## Shott1 (Jun 8, 2005)

to save my eyes and my brain:shade:...anyone around TX have any...or know the contents to build...any leads would help.


----------



## 67Bronco (Mar 23, 2009)

Anybody know of any Carpet Factoried around Idaho?

Thanks
67


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys where can I get one or two of these? I live in Vermont so I really don't want to drive to Jersey but I would if I had to to get a quality target. I was thinking on getting a Rhinehart super block but this target is way better. How much would shipping cost? I can only imagine that shipping would cost a ton due to the weight. If any one can help me out I would be greatfull. Thanks guys


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Id be in but im a little too far noth and west!


i would be in also to bad we are to far away


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

*This thread has been closed due to the selling and solicitation that is occurring. You are free to discuss targets, but the selling and trading of them must be done in the proper classifieds forums and according to the rules of those forums. 

I will post a link once Girtski starts a thread in classifieds to continue his efforts, for those of you that have been working with him on this sidetrack to the thread.... 

The administration*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

As promised.... the link to Girtski's thread in classifieds.... 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=886046


----------

